# Cat has twitches in back and runs around madly -help!



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

I have mentioned my cats Kizzi problem a few times in the middle of a couple of threads but I want to start a thread off about it now as I'm hoping someone - on of you many cat owners - may know whats happening to Kizzi, surely someone has had this problem before?

Kizzi eats some food, and then her back bone twitches sometimes about 3" from her tail, this then makes her look round at the twitch, which in return makes her tail swish furiously as she begins to get very agitated about it...then off she goes running around the lounge 'trying to get away' from it no doubt. A ear may twitch too. You can touch her at this time , she will let you stroke her back to calm her down. 

I took her to the vet who didn't seem to know what it was!! She checked for a medical problem, along her spine and down her tail, she took her temp anally and checked heart beat, felt her stomach etc...and said all looks ok.

She will run off then from her food, wanting desperatly to go out, she runs to all exits of the house. I let her out then to calm down....she does so and may return 10mins later to try food again...it may happen again etc and its all rather sad and stressful for both of us. She was such a relaxed chilled-out cat before, I hate seeing her like this.

Anyone have any idea whats going on.?
I feel its a stress related problem, we did look after a kitten of out daughters for a fortnight previously and she would see it in lounge when she was out, but I put her in a kitten playroom before letting kizzi in again. The kitten has been gone over a week now and won't be returning.

The vet said try a week-10 days to calm her down again. and I purchased feliway spray....if nothing changes she said she would give me Zylkene?
then perhaps do a blood test to check for epilepsy, but she doesn't really think its that.

Has any ones cat acted like this? If so, what was the problem with the cat?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like it could be Hyperesthesia

Veterinary Topics: Hyperesthesia

My older cat has a similar thing but not as stressful as your cats suffering sounds. I just let her get on with it as she doesnt seem overly stressed but maybe as you and your cat seem stressed go back to the vets with print out of this info and ask if he thinks it could be this and if so what can be done about it. HTH xxxxxx


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

If you think it is a stress thing you could try feeding her somewhere where she will feel more secure or you could try stroking her whilst she is feeding if she will let you and see if either make any difference.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes hyperesthesia but I think if this was the case it wouldn't be solely confined to one activity unless, of course you've noticed it otherwise as well.

Considering it only happens when she's effectively bending down to eat from the bowl I wonder if when flexing her neck/stretching like this she's putting pressure on this troublesome area on her back which sets off this apparently painful reaction? Also I wonder if an X-ray might reveal anything?

I would try two things here - one by one. Firstly, I would move the feeding bowl to a different area and see if that makes a difference. Next I would raise the feeding bowl a few inches and see if it still occurs.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Sounds like it could be Hyperesthesia
> 
> Veterinary Topics: Hyperesthesia
> 
> My older cat has a similar thing but not as stressful as your cats suffering sounds. I just let her get on with it as she doesnt seem overly stressed but maybe as you and your cat seem stressed go back to the vets with print out of this info and ask if he thinks it could be this and if so what can be done about it. HTH xxxxxx


Thank you so much, I have read the link you provided, and it seems exactly like what is happening to Kizzi, you may of helped more than the vet. When I go to the Vets again I will ask if they think it could be this..
The following signs:

■Rippling of the skin over the back
■Muscle spasms and twitching
■Twitching of the tail. 
■Cats may exhibit strange behaviors in response to touching such as tail chasing, biting at the tail, flank and sides, to the point of self-directed aggression. They run, jump, hallucinate, vocalize, and even turn around and hiss. 
■They may self-mutilate with extreme biting, licking, chewing, and plucking of the hair (sometimes called "barbering" or "fur mowing"). This behavior leads to hair loss and sometimes to severe skin lesions.

ARE ALL what she does, except the only self-mutilate symptons are small nibbles not so much biting and she does madly lick the tremours too. which i can understand if this twitching is upsetting her and confusing her.

Even the stress triggers are a possibility 'the addition of another animal;

thank you again
Sue xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

LibraLass said:


> Thank you so much, I have read the link you provided, and it seems exactly like what is happening to Kizzi, you may of helped more than the vet. When I go to the Vets again I will ask if they think it could be this..
> The following signs:
> 
> ■Rippling of the skin over the back
> ...


You are welcome my cat Chewitts has done it on and off for years but I cant seem to find a cause, as she doesnt self mutilate or seem too distressed by it I havent worried too much, but if your cat does seem stressed then u deffo need to find a way to relief it. xxxxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

in the past i have mentioned that my ragdoll sonni has neuroligical problems among them is this viscious scratching first the righthand side of his face now both sides. sometimes his back is very tender to touch and if i go near his head he goes into a spasm and the scraching starts. he has had this for eight years now since he had the calici virus and over the years it is certainly getting worse. he also suffers from fits. it definitely sounds like a neurooglical disorder just like this hyperesthesia


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Yes hyperesthesia but I think if this was the case it wouldn't be solely confined to one activity unless, of course you've noticed it otherwise as well.
> 
> Considering it only happens when she's effectively bending down to eat from the bowl I wonder if when flexing her neck/stretching like this she's putting pressure on this troublesome area on her back which sets off this apparently painful reaction? Also I wonder if an X-ray might reveal anything?
> 
> I would try two things here - one by one. Firstly, I would move the feeding bowl to a different area and see if that makes a difference. Next I would raise the feeding bowl a few inches and see if it still occurs.


Hi Ian
Thanks too for your reply, I have moved bowls around different areas, I'll try raising the feed bowl, good idea.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, been using the feliway for about 4 days and if anything she's worse.
Now its not just at meal times she starts twitching its as soon as she comes in the house, its so stressful for both of us, as its really upsetting me now.

She strolls in ,from garden, attempts some food, runs off outside, after 10mins she comes in again,and repeat, and after food its like that around the house, twitch of ears, swish of tail flicker along backbone, rush around.

She went upstairs last night as i refused to let her out again as it was nighttime and i wanted her to rest. She curled up on the bed and chilled out lovely, my daughter visited and she was purring and chilled...so she does have good periods of being ok.

I can stroke down her back when twitching and she doesn't mind me doing it atall, infact she seems to welcome it, so sure she is in no pain, its def a stress thing, or trapped nerve.

next thing i will try is the tablets vet recommended, after that i may get a 2nd opinion as this vet didn't even mention the syndrome above.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Libralass, I have refrained from posting on here previously because it sounded like Kizzi's problems were only when eating and I assumed that it was more likely to do with this. I'm not sure what help I can be either because we still haven't been able to get to the bottom of my cats problems who suffers from similar. 

Firstly whilst FHS has been mentioned, it's worth noting that hyperesthesia almost always has a physical cause. The twitching you describe could well be itch related. Is she flead and have you checked her thoroughly for fleas, ear mites etc? Did the vets examine her skin? As daft as it sounds has anything changed recently in the house like new carpets? Changed food? etc

My cat whom we got from a rescue centre 6 months ago has similar symptoms (back twitching, ear twitching, scaring herself and running off etc) except she has them 80-90% of the time she is awake. In addition she also constantly attacks and mutilates her tail. She seems worst when excited i.e when playing, eating, we first get home etc.

We have seen numerous vets and had countless tests done and we are still no closer to finding out what is causing her problems. The first thought was stress but a pet behaviourist we saw didn't think this was the case and she was tried on anti depressants which didn't help at all. The current thinking is that it is either caused by allergies, a neurological problem or some kind of OCD, our vet has consulted with a specialist neurologist who has recommended trying her on Phenobarbitol (an anti seizure drug used to treat epilepsy etc) before any further invasive tests are undertaken. However, after a sensible discussion with the vet a couple of weeks ago we decided that as her symptoms weren't getting any worse, rather than masking the problem with drugs we would try and get to the bottom of them and we are currently undertaking a food elimination trial to rule out food allergies.

I have done a massive amount of reading on the types of symptoms your cat is experiencing and it appears that they quite non specific, often they come and go and the cause is never established. 

It is certainly worth getting an opinion from a second vet, and getting them to give her a thorough physical examination to rule out anything obvious particularly if the symptoms are progressing.

I'll keep you updated if we manage to find the cause of my girls problems.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Ali-I wish you the very best of luck with the food trial and hope you see some improvements. It's wise to rule out something like food triggers before looking to anything like medications or anything more invasive etc. Hope it yields some good results!

This is such a complex condition though I really don't envy both of you!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Biffy gets twitches in his back and paws, I've mentioned it to 2 vets at the practice, neither thought it was anything to worry about  he doesn't self mutilate though.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.
I wouldn't say Kizzi self-mutilates either, she may have a quick nibble at the side of her back when it happens, but thats probably because she is trying to stop the twitch, she doesn't chew nibble afterwards and her coat is still black and glossy with no loss of fur or patches, so she's not doing that in unattended periods.

In the evenings she is slightly better, she will curl up on the settee and sleep etc, and at night she is in the kitchen and there are no problems that I know of, no bowel/urine probs as atll either . She never even uses a litter tray in the house overnight when she is kept in.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Ali82 said:


> Hi Libralass, I have refrained from posting on here previously because it sounded like Kizzi's problems were only when eating and I assumed that it was more likely to do with this. I'm not sure what help I can be either because we still haven't been able to get to the bottom of my cats problems who suffers from similar.
> 
> Firstly whilst FHS has been mentioned, it's worth noting that hyperesthesia almost always has a physical cause. The twitching you describe could well be itch related. Is she flead and have you checked her thoroughly for fleas, ear mites etc? Did the vets examine her skin? As daft as it sounds has anything changed recently in the house like new carpets? Changed food? etc
> 
> ...


Thanks Ali for taking the time to write such a detailed reply

Did you try Feliaway spray for calming, and then ZYLKENE tablets for stress?

I don't think its a food related problem. She is eating her favourite tinned food Gourmet Solitare Beef and Tomato x 2 small tins a day, with poached fish for lunch (yes, spolit) she's always had this and continues to enjoy it and eats it all up, but at the moment it takes 3 or so attempts to clear the bowl as she runs off twitching.

Yes the vet did check for ear mites, and fleas - none.

please keep in touch,

Sue


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well if anyone is interested when sonni first had his problem he suggested an mri scan but because by then i had dropped the insurance he said there was no point if i cant afford it, but another vet did say later that there is no guarantee anything would show up.
i hope for your sake that is doesnt get too bad like my sonni's has. my vet now gives him an anti inflammatory injection every three months to help with the scratching which has helped to a degree and he also has his claws kept short as he was making his head bleed, otherwise there is nothing else they can do.
i am not sure though if sonni does have this


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

LibraLass said:


> Thanks Ali for taking the time to write such a detailed reply
> 
> Did you try Feliaway spray for calming, and then ZYLKENE tablets for stress?
> 
> ...


Yes she has had a feliway diffuser plugged in permanently since we got her and we did try Zylkene and later Amitriptyline for stress, I'm fairly certain this isn't the cause in my girl although it was the vets suspicion to start with so I guess it can cause such a reaction. If you do want to try Zylkene I have some left over that I'd be happy to send you just drop me a pm

Don't rule out the possibility of a food allergy (or any allergy for that matter), does it look as though some of Kizzi's actions could be itch related? Allergies often develop over time so even if her food hasn't changed that's not to say it isn't the cause.

Hope Kizzi's feeling better soon


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well if anyone is interested when sonni first had his problem he suggested an mri scan but because by then i had dropped the insurance he said there was no point if i cant afford it, but another vet did say later that there is no guarantee anything would show up.
> i hope for your sake that is doesnt get too bad like my sonni's has. my vet now gives him an anti inflammatory injection every three months to help with the scratching which has helped to a degree and he also has his claws kept short as he was making his head bleed, otherwise there is nothing else they can do.
> i am not sure though if sonni does have this


I just had a search on some of your posts about Sonni, i'm glad he's still doing well even with his problems. Do the vets think the virus caused some kind of swelling or damage within the brain? Did he have the same problems before his ear operation?
The vets have also considered an MRI scan and tap for my girl but they aren't sure her problems are neurological so we considered it prudent to rule out allergiesetc before putting her through the stresses this would entail.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Ali82 said:


> Yes she has had a feliway diffuser plugged in permanently since we got her and we did try Zylkene and later Amitriptyline for stress, I'm fairly certain this isn't the cause in my girl although it was the vets suspicion to start with so I guess it can cause such a reaction. If you do want to try Zylkene I have some left over that I'd be happy to send you just drop me a pm
> 
> Don't rule out the possibility of a food allergy (or any allergy for that matter), does it look as though some of Kizzi's actions could be itch related? Allergies often develop over time so even if her food hasn't changed that's not to say it isn't the cause.
> 
> Hope Kizzi's feeling better soon


Kizzi has been a lot better in the last day or so, i am trying to ignore her a bit as we are winding each other up at the moment and this is working well
I ordered Zylkene from a medicanimal web site for just £3.22 - 75g for cats, its also used for animals facing stress over visits to vets,catterys and firework noises etc or moving house. It arrived today, but I'm not going to start it yet as just getting it into her is going to be stressful and as shes showing some improvement I'll wait a bit.

I don't think its itch related atall, more a involuntary twitch she has no control over. Thanks again.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Ali82 said:


> I just had a search on some of your posts about Sonni, i'm glad he's still doing well even with his problems. Do the vets think the virus caused some kind of swelling or damage within the brain? Did he have the same problems before his ear operation?
> The vets have also considered an MRI scan and tap for my girl but they aren't sure her problems are neurological so we considered it prudent to rule out allergiesetc before putting her through the stresses this would entail.


unfortunately never said what caused it, it started with the scratching about three months after the virus and steadily got worse. the vet at the time said he thought it was neurological but i wasnt happy with the vets then (it was where i used to live in essex) when the fits started about 18 months after he was put on phenabarbitone which was too strong a dose and he was permanently dozy so they took him off of it again.
when i came up here to derbyshire the vets here put him back on phenabarbitone but he only has 1/2 a tablet a day instead the 2 that was previously prescribed. he still has the fits about every month or two. the head tilt was from the previous vet operating on his middle ear thinking he may have polyps which might have been causing the fits, but there wasnt any so now he also has problems with his balance. so yes he was having the neuroligical problems before the fits.
its such a shame poor baby as he cant climb like he used to and when he gets on my bed he has a foot stool to help him.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Update:
Kizzi is a lot better, the past 3 days has seen much improvement. I have sprayed her bed at night with Feliway, just one spray and she seems to be calming down.


----------



## Busterkee (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. My cat had the same symptoms. I was convinced he had FHD. I didn't want to put our cat on anti anxiety meds as the vet suggested. The owner of the local pet food store suggested switching our cat to a gluten free diet. I called the vet and the vet agreed it couldn't hurt to try. Ever since our cat has been gluten free he was been almost completely episode free. He still gets twitchy the odd time but none of the panicked running around stuff and he seems alot happier and relaxed without bieng medicated. Has anyone else tried this and had it work. It was so nice that in only a couple days of the new diet our kitty was doing so much better.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, its over a year since I wrote this thread, and as Buster replied a few days ago the email of the thread popped up in my email box and so I've popped back to say hi and update...

Kizzi still twitches usually after eating her food, she has a complex about wanting to get out as soon as she's finished, we have no cat flaps. as have hardwood patio door at back, and a firedoor into garage from kitchen and front door is double glazed new pvc, so perhaps its a mental thing - she just NEEDS to get out, she never ever ever poops or wee's in house. Sometimes in the lounge she will start up, -tail swishes, she looks at it and starts twiching. I sometimes distract this cycle by calling to her and she's ok again. She is in beautiful condition glossy black fur, so no mutalating going on or nibbling, and is otherwise relaxed...i see her in conservatory relaxed like other cats snoozing, (she has a always open window there and knows she can go in and out at any time and seems happier). She can be happy at other times in the house too, snoozing on settee etc. It just seems to be mainly after eating.


----------



## LibraLass (Jun 29, 2011)

Busterkee said:


> Hi all. My cat had the same symptoms. I was convinced he had FHD. I didn't want to put our cat on anti anxiety meds as the vet suggested. The owner of the local pet food store suggested switching our cat to a gluten free diet. I called the vet and the vet agreed it couldn't hurt to try. Ever since our cat has been gluten free he was been almost completely episode free. He still gets twitchy the odd time but none of the panicked running around stuff and he seems alot happier and relaxed without bieng medicated. Has anyone else tried this and had it work. It was so nice that in only a couple days of the new diet our kitty was doing so much better.


Buster
This is interesting information, never thought of gluten free diet. Thanks. May try this


----------

